# Chinese Algae Eater



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Aight heres the scoop... The algae eater which as of today is 4 days old wont eat the wafers... it seems the mollies eat the wafers. any ideas...??


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You've had it for four days or its actually four days old?


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Ive Had It For 4 Days ITS FULL SIZE. DOES THAT MATTER?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow.....I see why Tina didn't respond to this thread........

YES IT DOES MATTER!!!!
A 4 day old fish usually cannot eat an algae wafer.
A fish you've had for 4 days may still be too unfamiliar with its new surroundings (especially if there are other fish in the tank) to come out and eat. Its not uncommon for this to happen. Give him a few more days and see if his progress changes.

Is the CAE on the glass yet? If so he/she is eating already, just not your wafers.

And a full size cae is 11 inches long. I highly doubt yours is full size.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think ive ever seen a CAE that big in my life i had the rarity of seeing a bala shark thing had to be at least 12" just massive something you don't see very often.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You dont see them that often because most people either kill them or give them away when they get over 4-5 inches and start killing off larger slower fish like oscars. I sold an 11 inch CAE for about $50.00 to my lfs.

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Gyrinocheilus_aymonieri.php
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/algeater.htm
http://www.fishlore.com/profile-chinesealgaeeater.htm

They will also not grow as big because most are stunted...... Very few keep them in tanks large enough for them to live in.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay you forget my website. 

http://aworldoffish.com/creatures/freshwater/g/Gyrinocheilus%20Aymonieri.shtml


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry Doc. Just posted the first 4 I had...... I won't miss it again


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Your forgiven. LOL


----------

